# c-band



## GiantsFan383

Can I receive anything with a 6 foot c-band dish?

I am getting a ku-system for fta. 

I am wondering if I can get anything on c-band is it worth investing in a 6 foot c band dish?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Rich

GiantsFan383 said:


> Can I receive anything with a 6 foot c-band dish?
> 
> I am getting a ku-system for fta.
> 
> I am wondering if I can get anything on c-band is it worth investing in a 6 foot c band dish?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


I thought they were being phased out.

Rich


----------



## kenglish

A 6-foot dish might get some of the stronger digital signals. It all depends on what you want to do....DX'ing would take a bit larger dish.


----------



## sattvmax

Still quite a few C-band channels out there, c-band is also good for international channels but needs to be a high powered satellite signal for a 6ft dish.


----------



## Davenlr

I get ESPN feeds, Comcast sports feeds, all the Puerto Rican us network stations, weather, rtn, this, metv...Lots of stuff. Most in HD so you will need an HD receiver like AZ box etc.


----------



## RussC42

Hi have not been at this site in a very long time but I still have a C/Ku band 9 foot BUG that works. Have not done any searching of late but can you tell me where and how would I receive the ESPN, Comcast sports channels you mentioned. My receiver is the 922. Thanks.

Russ


----------



## Davenlr

You cannot receive those channels with a DISH receiver. You would need to purchase an HD FTA receiver, or FTA computer tuner card. While Dish and FTA use the same format (DVB), all the ESPN and Comcast sports channels use different symbol rates, polarity, and in many cases, video codec than the Dish receiver is designed to receive.

In addition, if your BUD has an old style polorotor type feedhorn, you will need to replace that with a voltage switching LNB/Feedhorn combo.

The HD receivers are $100-$400, the LNB/Feedhorns are < $50.


----------



## RussC42

So where would one find to buy what your saying is needed? Yes have not changed anything on the BUD though I have found some FTA channels on the Coolsat 5000 I bought 3 years ago or so. Have not tried using that set up for quite a while either. Can I revieve any FTA stuff with my curretn set up.

Appreciate the info.


----------



## P Smith

RussC42 said:


> Hi have not been at this site in a very long time but I still have a C/Ku band 9 foot BUG that works. Have not done any searching of late but can you tell me where and how would I receive the ESPN, Comcast sports channels you mentioned. *My receiver is the 922.* Thanks.
> 
> Russ


I think you have DSR-922 not ViP922 ...


----------

